# Tiger Barb Help!



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I came home today to find one of my Tiger Barbs floating upside down in the upper-corner of the tank behind my heater. I thought he was dead, but he was breathing pretty heavy. He almost didn't respond when I touched him with the net, but he swam, and didn't even try to get out of the net when I got him. I am getting water into a QT tank, but I need help. He looks like he was bleeding near his anal fin, and there isn't almost any skin there. He just sits in the net floating upside down in the net.

Water Params: Ammonia-0, Nitrite-0, Nitrate- >15 PPM, pH-6.9. Temperature kept at a constant 79.5 degrees.
Tank size: 30 Gallons
Live Plants: Yes
CO2 system: Not yet, but ordered. I have been adding CO2 for my plants every day till my the set-up comes in.
Tankmates: 4 other Tiger Barbs, 3 Red Wag platies, 1 Amano Shrimp.

I take it it is the Tiger Barbs. One of my barbs has constantly been chasing 2 of the barbs who don't fight back, which this one is. 

I, honestly don't think he is going to make it. I need help.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay,
sorry to see you having a troublesome time. 
once you have him in the QT tank,add some melafix if you can
sorry i can;t help anymore than that.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I feel really bad for him. He doesn't even squirm when I take the net with him in it out of the water.  

I feel I may have to euthanize him... :sob:


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i know how you feel,it's not nice to have to even think about doing that,
give him a chance in the QT tank,if he don't make it at least you tried.


----------



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

just read your post, and i was curious, is he still alive or did you have to euthanize him?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

News.

So I put him in QT about 4hrs ago, added some Melafix, turned the heat up a bit and let nature take its course. He ended up dieing not too long ago.  . It looked like he couldn't swim and his tail fin was almost cut in two. Sorry I didn't realize it sooner buddy.

Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

aww cody,i'm so sorry.


----------



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

awwww so sorry to hear that. at least you tried to help him.


----------



## cedricb (Feb 15, 2008)

I'm sorry for you man 

I was just wondering something :

How many times are we able to save a fish which is in bad shape? I would be happy to have a realistic number to this question.

To this regard I was wondering if it was better to let them "die" and replace them or better to spend hundreds of dollars in whatever medication and ending up watching them die what ever you could had to the water to cure them.

I was also very sad the first times I've lost fish but now I fill more like I don't want to spend more money in medicins that most of the time (and I didn't say all the time) do not work at all because it just to late or ineffective.
I figured that a fish is 5 dollars and that the medication i had to buy were more in the rage of 15 dollars.

I could seem not delicate or without any compation but that is the way I feel now. 

cedric


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

i would rather spend money trying to save my fish than just"let them die"
i understand that in the wild it's a "dog eat dog " thing,however in the home aquaria it is and should be a different situation.
the fish did not ask to come and live at my house,i chose them,and one should do the very best you can to keep them fit and well,and do our very best.
I can understand that we are not always able to save a fish,however
i feel strongly enough that this living creature should be given a chance,
and why not.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

These Tiger Barbs are getting on my last nerve. One chases everyone other Tiger Barb, and is now gonig after my Platies AND Eel. I have had my orginal 8 barbs go down to 5 now because of their aggresion. There is no way I can stop it. If I add more, they attack the new barbs, and if I take the most dominate male out, another one steps up and kills everyone. I am sick and tired of this. I had like 3 barbs who I loved and would eat out of my hand, but now that is only one. I want to take that one out and keep him in my 5G, but fortunately, he is staying healthy (and is quick). There is almost no way of catching the other barbs without completely tearing apart the tank. There is no way I am going to be adding Tiger Barbs again in the future. I hate to see all of my barbs being harassed like this, but if I take them out, I can't do anything. Help, please.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hay cody,
sorry things sound like they are no better. 
jmho but if it were me,i would take the tank apart to collect the
remaining barbs,and take them to the LFS and ask them to take the fish
for you,swap them for something else,and go back to a peaceful time.
looks like you will just continue to be unhappy otherwise.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I think I will have to end up doing that. I came home from school today, and another barb was flotaing upside down in a corner, still breathing though. He is in QT now. This happened to 3 of my other barbs, and no one survived.  I am going to the LFS on saturday, so I will have to get them out then.

I think I will have a RTBS, my Peacock Eel, and a Convict or Two. Does that sound okay?


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hopefully someone will help with this choice cody,
i'm no good with compatibility,sorry.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Its ok.

Well, this morning I took out all of my driftwood and fished out my 5 barbs after a good amount of time. They were very fast. Now, they are in individual containers (about 1-2 gallons each) for the time being.


----------



## miagrrl (May 3, 2007)

wow, this is a sad story. tiger barbs are my favorite little fish, i've kept them for years. occassionally, they just don't work out though. large numbers usually helps, but i certainly understand you not wanting to try it anymore. 
just a note on tiger barbs though, they will pick on new tank mates for a few days, but its to establish their "pecking order". they have an extensive social network, and there is usually one boistrous male trying to be in charge, probably the one doing all the chasing. 
moving decor around the tank and turning the light out when you intro new fish will help decrease aggression in the future.


----------



## Ran (Apr 12, 2008)

*sick tiger barb?*

Hey, I have a ten gallon tank that I just got to start a hobby. (fish are the only pets allowed in my dorm room). But it seems like I'm a fish- killer! I have an assortment, and have been adding slowly. I've just added 2 tiger barbs (one's an albino). The smaller tiger barb (go figure) has been chasing the albino around incessantly, but i figured they'd work it out. eventually the albino kind of gave up and just sat while the little one nudged it around and circled it, but it looked almost playful, and i thought it might be a courtship ritual thing. but now the poor albino is floating upsidedown at the bottom and seems very week. i put him in the net and put some food in there, but he wont eat or swim upright. what can i do? is it stress? swim bladder? can i save him?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

*Re: sick tiger barb?*



Ran said:


> Hey, I have a ten gallon tank that I just got to start a hobby. (fish are the only pets allowed in my dorm room). But it seems like I'm a fish- killer! I have an assortment, and have been adding slowly. I've just added 2 tiger barbs (one's an albino). The smaller tiger barb (go figure) has been chasing the albino around incessantly, but i figured they'd work it out. eventually the albino kind of gave up and just sat while the little one nudged it around and circled it, but it looked almost playful, and i thought it might be a courtship ritual thing. but now the poor albino is floating upsidedown at the bottom and seems very week. i put him in the net and put some food in there, but he wont eat or swim upright. what can i do? is it stress? swim bladder? can i save him?


4 of my barbs did that same thing. I tried to save all 4, and all 4 died within 8 hours, if not 4 hours after I tried to save them.

Having 2 barbs is very bad, you need at least 7.

I would try to help the barb with Melafix and conditioning salt. I found that calmed the fish down the most.


----------



## Ran (Apr 12, 2008)

*barb died*

Thanks for the tip. I had no idea i needed more than one tiger barb, i bought two so they'd have some company and not gang up on the others. my albino died a couple hours later. So i still have one barb hanging out in there, and he seems to be doing ok. Is that normal or will he eventually attack my other fish?


----------

